# Harvest every 5 weeks about 3 pounds, hydro ebb & flow, 3 tent/chamber system.



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey guys!
Martin from Germany here, it's my first post in this forum!

My topic is the following:

I want to harvest every 4 to 5 months with a 3 tent setup. Right now i only have plants in the "big ebb and flow system", see step 3 on the chart, which you hopefully can read. So it's just the start with this project!

I have a full grow report on grasscity (RamsayyBolton84), here are 2 pics of my current grow and a chart i made for this project.

  


As you hopefully see in the chart, i want to have (step 1) cuttings and mother's in a small tent (85W white light) --> rooted cuttings (well rooted, and veg. for about 1-2 weeks) go to step 2.
Step 2: rotted cuttings go to a two-chamber tent with 2× 180-220W Quantum Boards.
Because of the heat i cannot use HPS lamps here.
System is also ebb and flow (question: another hydro setup, like dwc, might be better here?!) And they will stay here for about 5 Weeks.
About one more week, maybe a bit more, they will stay in veg.
Than switch to 12/12 for 3 to 4 weeks.

Plants go to final ebb and flow system (2x about 400W Quantum, or, like currently, 2x600W HSP) and flower until harvest.
After i cleaned everything, i can put another plants from step 2 in there and so on...

I will use fast flowering, heavy yielding Indicas (Northern Lights and Critical atm.) and i will use something between 18 and 72 plants, which has a huge impact on how long i have to veg.

What do you guys think about that? Are there improvements or maybe even huge problems I don't see right now?


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi Cp...
Following along...never done perpetual but find it interesting.
JD

PS In your text post...you say 4 or 5 months. Confusing...so correct that if it's not too late.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey JD!
I just want to harvest as much as possible to make oil or other extracts at the end, i will use 8 weeks, indica heavy hybrids just like now.
maybe a cbd heavy strain in the future.


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 25, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> Hey JD!
> I just want to harvest as much as possible to make oil or other extracts at the end, i will use 8 weeks, indica heavy hybrids just like now.
> maybe a cbd heavy strain in the future.


That's what I am working toward too. Running coco and waterfarm hydro. Sorry...I have old eyes and didn't read your game plan.

What you plan is certainly possible. I've seen guys do harvest every 3 weeks with 3 flood tables. That all seems too complicated to me. Having just one flower room...I get a little down time between runs. And if I run out of veg space...I just change the flower room timer and give them whatever veg they need before flipping to 12/12. I like the flexibility.

But interested in seeing how your plan works out.
JD


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 26, 2019)

Any other opinions about this topic? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 26, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> I want to harvest every 4 to 5 months with a 3 tent setup.


I don't get it...

I also don' get some other things in your post.
Writing & smoking is not a good combo


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yeah, this in combination with "no native speaker"


----------



## Keesje (Nov 26, 2019)

But then try again if you want some advice.

If you want to harvest every 4 or 5 months, why would you want to do that 'perpetual'?
Just run your tent. Clone, veg, flower, easy peasy.


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 26, 2019)

Keesje said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> I also don' get some other things in your post.
> Writing & smoking is not a good combo


 I told him about the typo but he didn't fix it. He meant 4 to 5 weeks like in the title. He wants to do a perpetual harvest thing. Probably went back to GrassCity.
JD


----------



## Keesje (Nov 26, 2019)

Aha, thanks.
But he also doesn't even reply in a proper way.
Writing, reading, answering & smoking... still not a good combo


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 26, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Aha, thanks.
> But he also doesn't even reply in a proper way.
> Writing, reading, answering & smoking... still not a good combo


I have made some really bad posts stoned...so I agree with you. He just joined to present that idea...which he did poorly. Oh well.
JD


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

With my recirculating setup I harvest 7-8 pound every 10 weeks. Thats more than enough to tie me & the missus over untill the next lot is ready. Perpetual harvest seems like constant work to me, you'll be cloning, planting, pruning, harvesting & cleaning constantly every day. & they wont be big rewarding harvests just little ordinary harvests.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

I keep 1 mother under a 250 metal halide. 1 mother means every plant is geneticly identical & are all ready to harvest at the same time. When Im 3 or 4 weeks from harvest I cut the mother & fill my aeroponic clone dome with cuttings. By the time Ive harvested the flower room I select 16 of the healthiest new clones which by now are well rooted & veged ready to go into the flower room in 27 litre buckets of clay balls top fed drip recirculating hydroponic on 18/6 for 5 days to acclimate then onto 12/12 for 8 or nine weeks or till ripe. Clip, cut, dry repeat & plenty of time to relax inbetween


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> With my recirculating setup I harvest 7-8 pound every 10 weeks.


10 weeks... I wonder if this could be called a 'perpetual' or 'recirculating' grow?
I mean, if I get my clones I leave them under a small lamp in a closet, then I put them in their pots, put the lamp on 18/6 for a week, then for 9 weeks on 12/12...
Then do this all over again... I would not call this perpetual. It is just a grow.
Or do you have another schedule?

Edit: Did read your post after the one I responded to.
I see now that your grow is not perpetual. It is a 'normal' grow. Maybe the only thing different is that you have your clones longer in veg, and not in the tent that you flower in.
But most growers don't.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Keesje said:


> 10 weeks... I wonder if this could be called a 'perpetual' or 'recirculating' grow?
> I mean, if I get my clones and I put them in their pots, put the lamp on 18/6 for a week, then for 9 weeks on 12/12...
> Then do this all over again... I would not call this perpetual. It is just a grow.
> Or do you have another schedule?


Its nit perpetual. I harvest once & start again. My interpretation of a perpetual grow would be harvesting & replacing a few plants every week. Which just seems like constant work fractional rewards


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

You are right about what perpetual is.
It has disadvantages for sure (like constant work)
But also advantages. You can do with just a small motherplant and tiny space for cloning.
Also you don't have to harvest for 3 days, but just half a day every 2 weeks, for example.
Every system has pro's and con's.
You just have to look what suits you best in your situation and circumstances.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. That's a huge and nice grow room, Darkoh! 
My Initial question was "how to harvest the maximum over a year with ebb and flow systems and a maximum power usage of about 2000W in total?".

So i came up with this idea. constant work is no problem. Should not be over 1h per day when everything runs smoothly.

When i use quantum boards only, it will be around 1900 watts. Maybe there are ideas for totaly different setup. 
Sorry for my bad english, but i hope now you can understand my topic!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Keesje said:


> 10 weeks... I wonder if this could be called a 'perpetual' or 'recirculating' grow?
> I mean, if I get my clones I leave them under a small lamp in a closet, then I put them in their pots, put the lamp on 18/6 for a week, then for 9 weeks on 12/12...
> Then do this all over again... I would not call this perpetual. It is just a grow.
> Or do you have another schedule?
> ...


Yeah I just try & have my clones ready to go in as soon as the flower room is ready. The timing dosnt always work out I had clones get too big & roots tangle together but i work through it. Perpetual grows you never get a break unless something goes wrong then the whole cycle crashes like dominos


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's a huge and nice grow room, Darkoh!
> My Initial question was "how to harvest the maximum over a year with ebb and flow systems and a maximum power usage of about 2000W in total?".
> 
> So i came up with this idea. constant work is no problem. Should not be over 1h per day when everything runs smoothly.
> ...


Originally I had this system under 4 600w hps in a 3 meter by 3 meter tent. I then switched it up to 6 600w which is fine in the winter but summer time i pull the tent down & run the setup in a room, much easier to keep cool but not using the tent has its drawbacks, like insects & light pollution become a bit trickier to manage


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Its basically ebb & flow. Just a bucket inside a bucket sitting ontop of an upside down bucket X 16 drip fed for 15 minutes every 15 minutes from a 200 litre tank








Pro Pot™ System - Nutrifield - Australia's leading manufacturer of superior hydroponic solutions







www.nutrifield.com.au




Could easily diy a similar setup


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

I run my current setup for 1 year, without any problems. Just a regular grow with a mother/clones tent and the ebb & flow table.
With this i can harvest about every 13 weeks, was using mostly sativa hybrids in the past.

With the inclusion of a second flowering tent, as mentioned, and mostly indicas, i should be able to harvest about 2,5x a year.

And the power usage will be just a bit more, around 100 to 200 watts more than atm.
Because i will use 2x quantums around 400 W instead of 2x HPS 600 W. And adding 2x 200 w quantums for the second tent.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

One must make a list of what one would try to achieve at what costs.
Make the list and also write down what to avoid.

Perpetual can be nice, but you have to have everything dialed in. There is not much room for mistakes.
If your clones die, you're fucked up. If your mother dies, your fucked up. At least for the coming weeks.

For a grower with not much experience and who wants to do a small grow (less then 2.000 Watt is a small grow for me) I would just do a normal grow. Or perhaps split up your rooms in 2, so you can harvest room 1 in week 5 and room 2 in week 10.
That way it makes more sense to keep your motherplant. It also gives you plenty of rest.
But it will make it also more expensive because you have to have to 2 filters, 2 fans, 2 watergiving systems, 2 of everything.
1 room is easier to handle.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> I run my current setup for 1 year, without any problems. Just a regular grow with a mother/clones tent and the ebb & flow table.
> With this i can harvest about every 13 weeks, was using mostly sativa hybrids in the past.
> 
> With the inclusion of a second flowering tent, as mentioned, and mostly indicas, i should be able to harvest about 2,5x a year.
> ...


Yeah here in new zealand we still in the dark ages. HPS or MH lighting is pretty much what we get. Next gen is still far too expensive here


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> I run my current setup for 1 year, without any problems. Just a regular grow with a mother/clones tent and the ebb & flow table.
> With this i can harvest about every 13 weeks, was using mostly sativa hybrids in the past.
> 
> With the inclusion of a second flowering tent, as mentioned, and mostly indicas, i should be able to harvest about 2,5x a year.
> ...


You have a good setup anyways Im not here to bring you down just showing you other options


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

Samsung led strips and Meanwell drivers are also available in New Zealand.
DIY!
Or buy a clone from Alibaba


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Samsung led strips and Meanwell drivers are also available in New Zealand.
> DIY!
> Or buy a clone from Alibaba


Yeah its all available just big outlay & then Ive gotachange my ways. & if it aint broke it dosnt need fixin


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

True, but with led you perhaps would not have to pull your tent down in summer.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Keesje said:


> True, but with led you perhaps would not have to pull your tent down in summer.


Yeah Im listening. Do they take longer from clone to harvest? Is yield any different in comparison?


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

No. 
All the same. As long as you have the equivalent of HPS (about 600 W HPS = 400 W Led)
But you do have less heat, which can also cause some problems (less evaporation for example, which can cause problems with the uptake of some nutes)
Some thing will be different, and in that way you are right with "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
Advantages are less electricity, smaller exhaust fan necessary, smaller filter, such things.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Keesje said:


> No.
> All the same. As long as you have the equivalent of HPS (about 600 W HPS = 400 W Led)
> But you do have less heat, which can also cause some problems (less evaporation for example, which can cause problems with the uptake of some nutes)
> Some thing will be different, and in that way you are right with "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
> Advantages are less electricity, smaller exhaust fan necessary, smaller filter, such things.


Yeah I just now had a little look at some online they have dropped in price considerably since I last looked


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds interesting, i think i will still use my 600 w HPS in the winter. Could be interesting to compare them with 400 w led's. I bet the HPS will yield slightly more. 
I will buy some high quality quantums but no diy.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> I bet the HPS will yield slightly more.


Why?


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

The seller of my grow shop told me just 2 days ago, that hps are still very good and quite underrated in the "led-times" nowadays.
they outperform cheap led's with same power output. but high quality quantums are a different story, maybe they will yield even slightly more (400w VS. 600w in this case). but 200w less for each lamp and lower heat for a summer grow are quite heavy arguments.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 27, 2019)

Most GS's know shit about led.
They also don't sell all the brands, so no wonder they talk nonsense.
You will find better info on this forum in the led section.

If you have the right led you can even have the same yield with a 300-400 W led as with a 600 W HPS.
Quantum boards are not by definition the best. One of the advantage of led is that you have an even source of light above your canopy.
With HPS it is 1 spot. With led-strips it are hundreds, evenly spread above you canopy.
With a Quantum Board you are somewhere in between. 
Another 'downside' of a quantum board is that it is a solid board. The heat stays above the fixture. With strips some of the heat can be sucked (or blown) downwards towards your leaves.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

Just readed every post here again before i smoke the first joint today^^, yes, i meant to harvest every 5 weeks, not months!


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 27, 2019)

@Keesje and @Darkoh69 : you both seem to me some really experienced growers. Can you recommend me two or 3 strains with us genetics?
some with OG, GSC, gorilla glu, etc. 
Should be a heavy yielder and maximum of 9 weeks flowering time in a hydro setup!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> @Keesje and @Darkoh69 : you both seem to me some really experienced growers. Can you recommend me two or 3 strains with us genetics?
> some with OG, GSC, gorilla glu, etc.
> Should be a heavy yielder and maximum of 9 weeks flowering time in a hydro setup!


Ive had good results from Gorilla Glue good yield, 9 weeks is doable but it could push another week or so & good resistance to mould which is good here we have very high humidity. Skunk #1 has done me pretty good aswell harvested a little earlier than the GG but that could be because its not as mould resistant & I had to pull before bud rot set in on more than 1 occasion. As tried & tested as these 2 strains are, cannabis genetics has come a long since they were cup winners. Its unfortunate for me that weed is still illegal here so guaranteed quality genetics are still tricky but not impossible to come across whereas in other more socially advanced parts of the world your options are endless & proven & for that Im am green with envy


----------



## Keesje (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't know that much about strains.
Was looking for the Holy Grail myself: Short flowering period, high yielder, easy to grow.
I once asked that question (I looked for an 8 week flowering period) and it seems the perfect plant does not exist.
It will always be a compromise.

But I am sure that there are some grow journals on this forum where you'll find something nice.
In your grow an extra week doesn't seem to be a huge problem.

But getting back to your first post... explain this please:



Chesspoker84 said:


> System is also ebb and flow (question: another hydro setup, like dwc, might be better here?!) And they will stay here for *about 5 Weeks*.
> About one more week, maybe a bit more, they will stay in veg.
> T*han switch to 12/12 for 3 to 4 weeks*.
> 
> ...


I totally don't get your time schedule.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

First Tent: clones & mothers under T5 light or something like that. After clones are well rooted, maybe after 1 or 2 weeks veg.----->

Second tent: if necessary (depends on how many plants i will grow), one more week veg., than switch to flower.
Plants will stay in autopots or dwc in single pots (not like my first ideas in another ebb n flow), to make the final transfer less stressful (no root damage). After 4 weeks of 12/12----->

Ebb n flow system to give them the most powerfull light. They stay here until harvest for 4 to 5 more weeks.
Because it's a perpetual grow, just after i cleaned everything, next plants from tent 2 are ready.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 28, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> Martin from Germany here, it's my first post in this forum!


Hallo Martin wie geht's wie steht's? Herzlich willkommen auf RIU! 



Chesspoker84 said:


> First Tent: clones & mothers under T5 light or something like that. After clones are well rooted, maybe after 1 or 2 weeks veg.----->
> 
> Second tent: if necessary (depends on how many plants i will grow), one more week veg., than switch to flower.
> Plants will stay in autopots or dwc in single pots (not like my first ideas in another ebb n flow), to make the final transfer less stressful (no root damage). After 4 weeks of 12/12----->
> ...


I don't think it's a good idea to plan just ahead with times like this. What is your basis for your numbers actually? You haven't even found a strain yet... so this is actually the first thing you should do... and you can go around asking people but at the end of the day what you're growing might be differently than what the people you ask did grow... it may be genetically differently or just the circumstances which causes the same DNA to present another phenotype...

so if you're into commercial growing just about every seedbank will have something for you mostly coming under the same name just like CRITICAL MASS, CRITICAL 2.0, CRITICAL+, BIG BUD, MOBY DICK, FROST FACTORY... but just because some plant will develop heavy buds it doesn't automatically mean it'll be frosty n resinous, high THC content, good smoke, good taste, stress & mold resistant, early and fast flowering...

Just order a few regular tenpacks from some seedbanks and grow like 100 plants on 12/12fs, take a clone from each plant and choose 2-3 winners at the end. and record for every plant the crucial data like 
- time to finish
- dried bud mass
- stickiness
- flavour/taste/looks

I wouldn't just grow one and the same all over because people ask for different stuff, they've got different ideas of what is a good weed, and since you're the one having to sell it you may look onto what pleases them and not yourself.
If plants vary in size you can use plant manipulation techniques or just move the bigger plants to the side of each tent.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Danke für die super ausführliche Antwort!!
I will post some pics of my current setup which is the ebb n flow table alone. Lights are on in 2h.

Right now i have a grow from seeds with Northern Lights, Critical and 2 bonus seeds Calini Asia.
I know some of the plant training techniques, as you will see in the pics^^. 
I post a better chart of this project when i upload the pics, see you in 2h!


----------



## Keesje (Nov 28, 2019)

Chesspoker84 said:


> First Tent: clones & mothers under T5 light or something like that. After clones are well rooted, maybe after 1 or 2 weeks veg.----->
> 
> Second tent: if necessary (depends on how many plants i will grow), one more week veg., than switch to flower.
> Plants will stay in autopots or dwc in single pots (not like my first ideas in another ebb n flow), to make the final transfer less stressful (no root damage). After 4 weeks of 12/12----->
> ...


I still don't get it totally, but my thoughts:
Don't move your plants anymore when they are in flower.
Also don't change your watering system once your clones get roots. Roots come in different forms (thin like cotton candy to thick) and they have to adjust every time to a new system. Adjusting is stress and loosing time.

If you want to do some kind of perpetual, why don't you do something like this:

Tent 1: 
Motherplant and hydro-cloner.
Lights on 24/0, on half the amount of ppfd what you will give them in your flower tent.
Cannabis is a C3 plant and can handle 24 hours per day lights on. C3 plants need no 'sleep' or darkness in the veg state.
With the lights on 24/0, your climate will also be stable. Less hassle.
Also with half the amount of ppfd but for 24 hours, you will give them the same amount f ppfd in flower of 12 hours full ppfd.
Use a bigger cloner, so your roots don't get entangled and your clones can grow bigger. You can keep them in there till they are ready to flip.
Also make sure that after you cut your clones, that they are a bit further away from the light, or use some kind of shade.
How long they can stay in this veg/clone tent, will depend on how many plants per M2 you want.
Less plants: they have to stay longer.
More plants: really short.

Tent 2 
Flowertent
Transfer your clones/vegged plants in this tent and run them there for 9 weeks.

In week 5, 6, 7 you start cutting new clones. Timeslot depending on how many plants per M2 you want to grow.

This is an easy system and will not cause your plants a lot of stress. Also not a lot of work.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 28, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Why?


Maybe in a non-optimal LED setup where temperature is belowe 20°C then the extra heat from HPS is helping. But usually LED buds will be more dense, heavy and come at lower electricity cost.
But I agree, most GS's staff have no clue what they're talking baout and just wanna sell their stuff. HPS is good only because it's cheap to buy. But over here a 1k Wh = 1/3 € so it's best to safe electricity as best as can be.
I'm reading the Zeus board can have 219 lumens per watt emitted. That's good.
Pro-Emit boards come also around that number, just they emit from fewer sources sporting stronger 75W LEDs. I think if you're growing less but bigger plants, it will be more optimal to receive the light for them from a stronger, more penetrating source, whereas the ZEUS board or LED stripes DIY will be more effective for doing SOGs.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 28, 2019)

Keesje said:


> I still don't get it totally, but my thoughts:
> Don't move your plants anymore when they are in flower.
> Also don't change your watering system once your clones get roots. Roots come in different forms (thin like cotton candy to thick) and they have to adjust every time to a new system. Adjusting is stress and loosing time.


Yeah I second this. This is too much of a change.



Keesje said:


> Tent 1:
> Motherplant and hydro-cloner.
> Lights on 24/0, on half the amount of ppfd what you will give them in your flower tent.
> Cannabis is a C3 plant and can handle 24 hours per day lights on. C3 plants need no 'sleep' or darkness in the veg state.
> ...


 Yes this is a good and easy system (keep things easy is always better) and you basically can swiften up or delay what's happening in the vegroom by adjusting the lightcycle. Less lighthours if you, e.g. need another week for your flowertent etc.
Think a bit more on the flexibility of your system.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah, i see now the problems. I think i liked "my" idea a bit too much, because it was quite unique and it was, as said, my own idea.
Don't like in general to copy things, i more like to be creative and try new stuff. 

But in this case it could be a too risky thing to do, cause it may cost a lot of money!


----------



## Keesje (Nov 28, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> But usually LED buds will be more dense, heavy and come at lower electricity cost.


Low electricity I agree, But more dense and heavy buds... I would not know why this would be. HPS light is still better for plants, because it's spectrum is far wider then that of led. So quality wise HPS is still better for plants. To get the same plant-specific spectrum with leds, you need colours that are still very expensive.



Kassiopeija said:


> I'm reading the Zeus board can have 219 lumens per watt emitted. That's good.


Don't compare led lamps on the number of Lumen. Better compare in PPFD. That is a more realistic approach



Kassiopeija said:


> I think if you're growing less but bigger plants, it will be more optimal to receive the light for them from a stronger, more penetrating source, whereas the ZEUS board or LED stripes DIY will be more effective for doing SOGs.


'Better penetrating' is often misunderstood. People think that a stronger lamp can penetrate deeper in your foliage, because somehow the lamp will penetrate the upper leaves and reach the leaves beneath it. But that is not true.
Penetration comes from more rays of light sneaking under leaves and thus reaching the leaves beneath the upper leaves. 
So with more light sources spread over the surface you will always get a better penetration. Doesn't matter if you grow 1, 16, 25 or 100 plants per 4 x 4.
Led strips are better for this.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Here is my new chart: also i like to get a big cloner for the next grow. Have to think about a nice lamp.
Should be about 400-500 watts, right now a good quantum board might be a choice. "Light" DIY like plug n play^^ is okay, but i won't do a full DIY.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Here are some pics of the current grow, i run PH 5,5 to 6,0, mostly 5,8. EC was quite high last days, to "test" the plants. Was EC 1,80 (1,60 nutes + 0,20 water), is back to 1,60.
Training was also done, first time defoliation for me!
And i improved the nutriculture sytem to get a better controll for the pump system.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 28, 2019)

Tell me a few things:

- What is the total space you have available? For mother, clone, veg, flower, curing, everything.
- What is the amount of Watts you want to use? 
- What is the total amount of Watts you could use? (looked at it from a technical point of view)
- Are there any restrictions in the number of plants?
- How many different strains you want to run at the same time?

You seem to be a bit like a pinball machine... going in different directions all the time.
If you want to grow a continuous quality you have to become organized and analytical.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, my "pinnball machine" behaviour is because i want to improve my system and harvest more. And i think i have too many ideas atm.

I'm very satisfied with my current setup right now, so it will stay as the "heart" of the hole setup.
I also like my current idea (tomorrow maybe not anymore^^) because i can also grow some finest quality buds.

Here are pic of my hole room:

  

 

As you see, there is not that much space anymore.
The tent is for all 18/6 or 24/0 "things" and should be big enough for it. I dont think i will like to have a lot of mothers, just the 3 or 4 finest strains, because i can take clones from veg. plants or even from flowering plants.

Drying area is right now a problem, but i think i will built something in my bedroom, also because of the lower temperatures there. Curing will take place in big glasses with those 62% pads (forgot the name, but i love them)

Right now i use about 1600 watts when everything is working (includes the veg, tent which is empty atm.)
I like to use not more than 2100 watts for the next months, but over 5000 watts are theoretical possible.

Here in Germany the restriction is the following: zero plants^^

I want to use my current ebb n flow for 1 to 3 strains with very similar characteristics.
And, as said before, i want to grow additional strains, maybe 3 or 4 more, in another system.

1x1 m up to 1,2x1,2 m is the place i have for this, which should be okay for an additional lamp.
I can even get a bit more space, when i put the hole stuff like nutes, etc. somewhere else.


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 28, 2019)

and ones again: thank you very much! I feel a bit bad, because i get a lot of help here and i did not helped (maybe a bit with the hole thread) other growers. On grasscity i helped quite a lot of ppl., thing i will do it also here, when my plan is set in stones.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 29, 2019)

Different strains is nice... when you have different tents.
But putting different strains in 1 tent, can cause problems.
Every strain needs a different nutrient or water regime. One strain will over shadow the other strain. Some will be ready in 8 weeks, others in 10.
Headaches, headaches, headaches.

Cutting clones from plants in vegging is a good idea.
But IMO only when at some point in the past you had all the vegging plants from 1 motherplants. Otherwise you will keep on growing different phenotypes. 

I can not imagine your space from your pics and also I read no sizes anywhere, so I don't have suggestions on that.
A small advice: If you want answers from members on this forum, give them information that is relevant. Sizes, time schedules.
Now your questions look more like a riddle.
Nobody wlll look at the pics of your notes how you want to build your set up.
People here are willing to help, but you make it - IMHO - to hard for them to find the information.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Chesspoker84 (Nov 29, 2019)

Room is 3,6m × 2,5m, which is 9 m². 1,6x2,5 is for the hole ebb n flow which, as said, i like to use for at least one more year.
So there is 2m×2,5m=5m² left. 1m² for the veg. tent and about 2m² for free space and stuff (which can be placed somewhere else).

So i have about 2m², maybe slighly more, left.
Which is perfectly fine for a singe big quantum board and about 1,3mx1,3m for plants.

Strains in ebb n flow will have very similar characteristics, big yielder, fast flower.
The other system, might be even aeroponic because i like to learn new things, will also have similar strains.
I like to grow strong US strains like Gorilla Glue there.


----------

